# Be Safe out there!



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Just a reminded to be safe out there. A friend of mine had a bad accident this weekend hunting with his son. Sometimes we get to caught up in the moment and all it takes is one-second to alter your life forever. Wear an orange hat, shooting glasses, and keep organized.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

someone told me at work that there were accident that father show his son by accident at fargo but they wont give out the name.. what a shame


----------

